# The Runt, not the Peanut.



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 18, 2010)

We just welcomed the birth of 7 kits on the 15th.  Soooo exciting!  Though, on the second day I noticed that one of them was definitely smaller and skinnier than the others.  I mean 1/2 the size of the others, though head and body are proportionate. It was always at the bottom of nest, under all the siblings.  It looked as though it wasn't getting fed (Not a rounded belly at all).  The momma doesn't mind us fiddling with them or her, so last night and tonight, my husband held Poppy (The Mom) and I took the little one out and let it nurse (With out the competition of siblings).  She doesn't mind at all, just sits and lets it nurse, watching the tele.  Any thoughts on this practice?  Or should I just let survival of the fittest take it's coarse?  These are meat rabbits so the more the merrier for my freezer, I just wonder if I'm causing any trouble for the others, or waisting my time?  But , if that's what it takes to give them the best life possible before the freezer, than I am more than willing to put in the time.  Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 19, 2010)

Seven isn't a large litter for meat rabbits, so I don't think you are  putting the others in any kind of jeopardy by keeping this one among them. If you are intending to eat these guys, it doesn't sound as if you will be heartbroken if he doesn't make it, you will just have wasted a little effort. 

If there is something genuinely wrong with this kit, he could go at any time (and just for the information of anyone that doesn't know, this cannot be a peanut; peanuts only occur in breeds that utilize the dwarfing gene). It is also possible that this kit was born small because it had implanted close to another embryo, and it was crowded as it developed in the uterus. If this is the case, the kit should develop at a normal rate. If the doe really doesn't mind the extra attention to this kit, I see no problem with it; you should know within a few days whether this little guy really has a chance of making it.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank-you!  Yes, these are meant for the freezer, but we have a high respect for all of our animals and what they do for us.  Heartbroken no, but sad yes.  We hate to see any animal suffer, much less pass on before having a chance to live a good life.  

Oh, and thanks for the other info on the peanut thing and the other stuff.  I'm new to breeding rabbits on my own, though was raised around it in the summers of childhood.  This forum has been an excellent resource for information from experienced and knowledgeable people.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 19, 2010)

I would do the same to let this one nurse without competition once a day.  But I would also mark this one to make sure you don't hold it back for breeding


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 19, 2010)

Up date...... little things doing well!  It's still considerably smaller than the others, but is bigger and fuller than it was before.  There are two in the litter that are just HUGE compared to all the others!


----------

